# Blizzard x Mack Snow



## beege_3

Hi all,

I know you's must be getting bored of all these leo genetic questions, so heres another.. :lol: :Na_Na_Na_Na:

What would a Mack Snow (male) x Blazing Blizzard (female) pairing produce, neither het for anything.

Thanks, Bryan :notworthy:


----------



## BG-Gecko

50% mack snow het blizzard
50% normal het blizzard


----------



## beege_3

I suspected as much.. 

Thank you for confirming it.. !


----------



## Kev132

but if you went a stage further breeding some of the macksnow het blizzards together, you could get some very interesting results


----------



## BG-Gecko

lol yes, put the macks together and you' ll get macks, supers, mack blizzards and super blizzards. The hardest part is that the mack snow blizzards usually look a lot like ' normal' blizzards. And the super blizzards and mack blizzards usually aren't too easy to tell apart either.
here's my mack snow blizzard:








and here's my baby blizzard het albino also with black eyes. She really looks like a tiny version of my mack blizzard


----------



## Great-Geckos

How do you know that they are mack or supersnow blizzards and not normal blizzards? (sorry to hijack).


----------



## gazz

Great-Geckos said:


> How do you know that they are mack or supersnow blizzards and not normal blizzards? (sorry to hijack).


Well in my dreams blizzard are white with at yellowish cast standed eyes,mack snow blizzard are clean white standed eyes,Super snow blizzard are clean white pure black eyes : victory: right i'll wake up now.This is blizzard where on about:Na_Na_Na_Na:Number one thing thats a pain is the blizzard gene carries it's own black eye gene(Tinted).So nice white mack snow blizzard with full tinted eyes can easy be miss ID as super snow blizzards.Super snow blizzard NO yellow black eye's BUT that look very much like the one BG-gecko posted super snow blizzard also express a shadowing cast with a paler dorsal stripe.Mack snow blizzard as a freash hatchling will express NO yellow but may get yellow as it gets older.If a hatchling express yellow it's deffantally a blizzard BUT some blizzard don't express yellow as hatchling so your in a rutt again.Super snow blizzard as freash hatching are blacky/grey no yellow with dorsal stripe black eyes.BUT some mack snow blizzard as hatchling are black/grey with dorsal stripe now if they have full tinted eyes(dead end:bash it can take a while to tell them apart.But if it looks as i've describled with partial tinted eyes or standed eyes is mack snow blizzard or could even white strain blizzard:Na_Na_Na_Na:.The World of mack + blizzard is not a easy place to be.God help the person that breed mack snow blizzard X mack snow blizzard = 25%super snow blizzard-/-50%mack snow blizzard-/-25%blizzard.And add the albino gene to that mix :crazy:. To put it in a nutshell it can some times be fairly easy but other times be difficult to tell them apart.Sorry not really answered your question but there is no easy answer :lol2:.


----------



## Nienna

beege_3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I know you's must be getting bored of all these leo genetic questions, so heres another.. :lol: :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> What would a Mack Snow (male) x Blazing Blizzard (female) pairing produce, neither het for anything.
> 
> Thanks, Bryan :notworthy:


Actually if it was a true Blazing Blizzard you'd get:

50% Mack Snow het Albino and Blizzard
50% Normals het Albino and Blizzard

I suspect the title threw people off


----------



## BG-Gecko

lol yeah I admit I only read the title and saw womething about mack x blizzard:blush: shame 
The funny thing is mine's a mack snow blizzard but they sometimes have full black ees as well like mine. 
And like you sad blizzards can have this too (like mine) only thing my blizzard lacks is an obvious lighter dorsal stripe which you said the super snows have. 
My mack snow blizzard has got it as well
You can't see it too well in this pic but in real life it's a bit more obvious:








Only thing I can think of is that the super snow blizzard has a bit more white with blueish hue over them. On the other hand, once again my mack blizzard can become extremely light as well with a grey blueish hue. 
So it can be very hard to tell mack and super blizzards apart without breeding them, and yeah I fell for it too.
I bought her as a super snow blizzard. It was a breeder who bred some nice morphs so if someone has super snows mack snows etc. you assume he knows his genetics and if he sells something as super snow blizzard that it indeed is. (I believed it cause she was so white, the all black eyes and the dorsal stripe) Than one day I heard what the parents were: a super snow and a blizzard so IMPOSSIBLE that she's a super snow. and the super snow male must've been het blizzard as well. 
So that reall sucked since I paid for a super snow.  I emailed her and after hearing what the parents were explained that there was no way she could be a super and she kept telling I was wrong and than the mack gene is so co-dominant that it acts dominant and all babies will be supers :S
it sucks cause I know I was right but what can you say to a person like that .... I think she's really pretty and I' d be happy with euther a super or a mack snow blizzard, just not if I paid for a super snow blizzard (about 8 months ago, and these would be the first super snow blizzards in the netherlands, so you can guess what money I paid I hate her for ripping off people especially if Im not the only one, while she keeps ordering leo's from america for 100's$ and all my money is spent on feeding my leos buying stuff for the babies that are coming and rent grrrr) sorry just finally had a chance to say something about it


----------

